# Rut when should we expect to see it start?



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Has anyone seen any rutting activity yet? I want to know when I can expect to glass up some big bucks on the front. I already got my buck this year but it is still fun to hike around and glass up some wasatch mulies.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you want to see some real nice bucks head down to Cisco and Nash Wash WMU with the Fish and Game this weekend. Information about it is posted on the game and fish web site.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

My son's two point that he got on Saturday sure had a big neck... looks like they're getting close to rutting.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

they start in first to second week of november


----------



## trytrappinit (Oct 7, 2014)

i hope its not til 11 -18 so i can see and hopefully get a nice one in WY.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Went out and did a little glassing on the extended tonight to get a feel for a new area I might try this year. I saw tons of doe down low with no bucks following I did see a few bucks way up high though.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

From what I saw tonight it won't be long. A lot of BIG bucks down with the does, and a lot of sniffing going on.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

I was out on sunday, 11/2, the rut is on!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I went out last night and seen 14 doe in one canyon with 0 bucks present. However next little draw had two bucks and one of them was tearing up a tree. Not on yet but getting close.


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

I was out tonight and spotted a really heavy 4 point buck with 10 does. His neck was all puffed up and he was following right behind one particular doe. He stayed right behind her the whole way. It was cool to see that big buck just hanging with his harem. I just watched em for about 20 minutes. I think in certain areas the rut is going full bore, and in others it is just getting going.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I went out on thur morning before work and saw about 40 doe and 3 bucks. I usually see more bucks but I am looking for elk. Not sure where they hang until the snow flies. Hopefully a freaking blizzard comes and pushes them down.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

I think that they are starting to rut. I saw a small herd of doe coming out into one of the fields by my house and lo and behold a nice 4x4 and 2x3 were in the midst.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

I love going out and hiking around the wasatch this time of year. Although I already tagged out on a 3x3 buck during the muzzleloader, I still enjoy hiking around and finding deer during the extended season.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I was seeing a lot of rut activity last weekend on the elk hunt.


----------

